# Spirit and Rain from Spirit, Stallion of the Cimarron!



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

I love the ones of Spirit!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

~MavvyMyBeauty said:


> I love the ones of Spirit!


Eeehhm, sorry, but what is wrong with the ones of Rain?! Don't you like them?


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

Nooo! I love them too, that came out a bit wrong!

I just like Spirit more .. :lol:


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

~MavvyMyBeauty said:


> Nooo! I love them too, that came out a bit wrong!
> 
> I just like Spirit more .. :lol:


Ohhhh, now I see!

Keep those comments coming!


----------

